# Great Recipes



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

There are some great recipes on here. Looks like I'm gonna have to try some of these bad boys. I will throw out a few tips as well when it comes to cooking seafood.
-Do not over cook
There are a few exceptions, smoking, cooking tuna to use for salads, etc.

-Don't over season
Seafood taste great, especially fresh. Keeping it simple is the best way to go.

-If your fillets smell a little fishy, soak in milk for 30-45 minutes
If you only eat fresh fish, then you have nothing to worry about. If you freeze a lot of fish, this is a good little trick to reduce fishiness. Usually lean fish such as sea bass or flounder freezes well so it is not necessary for these species. The oilier species such as blues and mackeral don't freeze as well so this would work well for them.

That's all I can think of right now. If I can think of more I will post them.


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Another tip on freezing fish- cutting out the red meat seems to help with the fishy smell when they thaw out. I also like to put the filets in a ziplock and cover the fish with water before sealing it and this keeps them from getting freezer burn. And lastly if you are going to freeze the fish, do so as soon as possible after cleaning- if they sit in the fridge for a few days before freezing they will have a stronger flavor.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah I usually cut out the red meat in fish. I actually have a foodsaver that works great. The only down fall is the cost of the foodsaver bags. But when I eat fish in the wintertime that I caught in the spring, then I know it's worth it.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I think that skinning filets before freezing helps to reduce the fishiness also.


----------

